# How to repair Concrete chipping outside of house



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

T_MB said:


> Just bought my first house. The house is built into a hill with an exposed foundation/basement in the back. In several places the concrete is chipping off of the foundation, revealing blue foam boad. The concrete is a very thin layer. How do I repair this? Anything I can do to stop further chipping from occuring?
> 
> Thank you.


It's a skim coat coming off the insulation, not off the foundation. Is this a stucco house? How old? Post some photos of the areas that are chipping off.
Ron


----------



## T_MB (Mar 1, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> It's a skim coat coming off the insulation, not off the foundation. Is this a stucco house? How old? Post some photos of the areas that are chipping off.
> Ron


House was built in 94. The house is not stucco. Its a mix of vinyl siding and stone facade. The "skim coat" is not textured like stucco. Will post pics tonight....thanks.


----------



## T_MB (Mar 1, 2011)

I was told by a young kid at Home Depot that I could repair this by mixing up cement (the kind with fibers in it) in a bucket and just applying it to the damaged areas.


----------



## Avadon (Apr 20, 2011)

I had some small chips out of my garage as well as a few little chunks in the perimeter of the poured concrete slab for my house and garage. I just went to lowes and I got a gallon of concrete bonder and the small (well it's like a gallon size) bucket of cement. Put the bonder on with a foam brush and let it get tacky than mix up your concrete according to the instructions. Not too soupy but also not to dry. And than using your trowel or a plastering knife patch up the hole. Give it a day to dry and you won't even know there was ever a problem there. If you want you can sand the spot with an aggressive 24-60 grit range belt sander. Or maybe even sand it by hand with something very coarse. I'm not a concrete expert or a contractor, just a DIY'r giving you personal experience. And this worked very well for me and the repair is very strong and undetectable from existing concrete. :thumbup:


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

T_MB said:


> I was told by a young kid at Home Depot that I could repair this by mixing up cement (the kind with fibers in it) in a bucket and just applying it to the damaged areas.


Quoting adolescents with aprons about home repair is not the way you want to go.
Ron


----------



## T_MB (Mar 1, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> Quoting adolescents with aprons about home repair is not the way you want to go.
> Ron


Which is why I am posting here.


----------



## Avadon (Apr 20, 2011)

T_MB said:


> Which is why I am posting here.



When you do get to HD or Lowes.. though read the back of those buckets they have. Mostly it's Sakrete product. They give you a really good breakdown of the intended use, application, and directions. It's much better than asking most of those young guys who've never touched the product. Most people go to get help when they have questions and often reading the product is more informative. Sad but true.


----------

